# Hello From Texas



## Chris H.

Hi to everyone. I've lurked as a guest here for awhile.

I'm just recently trying to start my journey in freemasonry. I've petitioned my local lodge, and had dinner with them. Was only about a 40 minute visit. But it was a very nice visit. I got to see some of the lodge and met several different people. Everyone was as nice, courteous, and welcoming as you could ask for.


----------



## Randy81

Chris H. said:


> Hi to everyone. I've lurked as a guest here for awhile.
> 
> I'm just recently trying to start my journey in freemasonry. I've petitioned my local lodge, and had dinner with them. Was only about a 40 minute visit. But it was a very nice visit. I got to see some of the lodge and met several different people. Everyone was as nice, courteous, and welcoming as you could ask for.


Welcome to forum!


----------



## Randy81

Where in east Texas you from?


----------



## Chris H.

Douglass Tx. Near Nacogdoches


----------



## Randy81

Oh cool, I'm just across the state line in Natchitoches, La. Let us know about your progress. I could possibly make your EA or Master degree.


----------



## Chris H.

I'll definitely keep the progress updated. I work away from home so I might be on the slower side progressing than some. 

I've been through Natchitoches a few times when I was working in Louisiana.


----------



## Glen Cook

Which lodge?


----------



## Chris H.

Glen Cook said:


> Which lodge?



Milam lodge #2


----------



## KSigMason

Greetings and welcome.


----------



## Bloke

Welcome from Australia !


----------



## Brother_Dunn

Welcome Chris, I too began not too long ago. My experiences were very similar. I think youre gonna love it. All I have is good words and pride for all my newfound brothers in masonry.

Sent from my SM-S978L using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Blake Bowden

Chris H. said:


> Hi to everyone. I've lurked as a guest here for awhile.
> 
> I'm just recently trying to start my journey in freemasonry. I've petitioned my local lodge, and had dinner with them. Was only about a 40 minute visit. But it was a very nice visit. I got to see some of the lodge and met several different people. Everyone was as nice, courteous, and welcoming as you could ask for.



Welcome to the site!


----------



## Warrior1256

Welcome and good luck on your journey through Freemasonry. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## Gomabxi

Welcome to the site Brother.


----------



## Chris Green

Welcome, I'm sure you'll hear this again and it's a true statement "you get out of Freemasonry what you put into Freemasonry".


----------



## Chris H.

Thanks for all the welcomes. I think the next time I go home. I'll get my investigation done.


----------



## Chris H.

Got all my investigations done. Now just wait some more.


----------



## Tusshar

Chris H. said:


> Hi to everyone. I've lurked as a guest here for awhile.
> 
> I'm just recently trying to start my journey in freemasonry. I've petitioned my local lodge, and had dinner with them. Was only about a 40 minute visit. But it was a very nice visit. I got to see some of the lodge and met several different people. Everyone was as nice, courteous, and welcoming as you could ask for.


Welcome Bro.. 


Sent from my Mi 4i using My Freemasonry Pro mobile app


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M.

Chris H. said:


> Hi to everyone. I've lurked as a guest here for awhile.
> 
> I'm just recently trying to start my journey in freemasonry. I've petitioned my local lodge, and had dinner with them. Was only about a 40 minute visit. But it was a very nice visit. I got to see some of the lodge and met several different people. Everyone was as nice, courteous, and welcoming as you could ask for.



Welcome!


----------



## Chris H.

Well i got voted into the lodge! I believe they're going to try to do my EA when I get to go home again. 

I'll probably start a different thread once I have my EA done and post a link here.


----------



## Bloke

Congratulations Chris !


----------



## Chris H.

Bloke said:


> Congratulations Chris !



Thank you


----------



## Chris H.

Went through my initiation tonight. Definitely something I'll never forget. And my grandpa was able to come and participate which made it that much more special.


----------



## TyleBrutus

Chris - Sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## Bloke

Chris H. said:


> Went through my initiation tonight. Definitely something I'll never forget. And my grandpa was able to come and participate which made it that much more special.



The participation of a grandfather -awesome ! I love seeing 3 generations in lodge


----------



## dfreybur

Welcome to the family once adopted Brother.

Very cool to have Grandpa at your degree!


----------



## Chris H.

dfreybur said:


> Welcome to the family once adopted Brother.
> 
> Very cool to have Grandpa at your degree!


Thanks brother. I believe he was just as excited about me joining as I was.


----------



## Scoops

Congratulations


----------



## Chris H.

Scoops said:


> Congratulations


Thanks!


----------



## Chris H.

Well nothing new to report. 

My work (oilfield) has been picking up which is good but I haven't got to be home. And haven't had any luck finding someone to work with where I am at. 

I know there is a time limit on turning your work in.  But I believe it's a year right?


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## rpbrown

Welcome to the site and to the fraternity.


----------



## Franchise27

Hello from Mckinney


----------



## Chris H.

Franchise27 said:


> Hello from Mckinney



Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Bill Lins

Chris H. said:


> Well nothing new to report.
> 
> My work (oilfield) has been picking up which is good but I haven't got to be home. And haven't had any luck finding someone to work with where I am at.
> 
> I know there is a time limit on turning your work in.  But I believe it's a year right?



That's correct. Whereabouts are you working?


----------



## Chris H.

Bill_Lins77488 said:


> That's correct. Whereabouts are you working?



Right now about 17 miles north of Midland Tx. Probably will be around here for a while. 


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry Pro


----------



## Bill Lins

Chris H. said:


> Right now about 17 miles north of Midland Tx. Probably will be around here for a while.


Check your messages.


----------

